# وكان الكلمة الله أم وكان الكلمة إله ؟! للأستاذ myname2010



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*†*​ *
* *و كان الكلمة الله*​ *




في البدء كان الكلمة(أ) والكلمة كان عند الله(ب) وكان الكلمة الله(جـ)
* *يوحنا 1: 1*​ *
* *عرض الشبهة*​*
**



لماذا  أتى لفظ "الله" في الجزء الاخير من يوحنا 1: 1جـ بدون اداة تعريف في النص  اليوناني للاية ؟؟ و هل يستدل من هذا ان "الكلمة" لا يساوي الاب في الجوهر  ؟؟!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​* 



 * 
*للرد على السؤال نقول:*​* 

**بداية  نعطي مقدمة نحوية لفهم بعض قواعد اللغة اليونانية التي تساعدنا في فهم  لماذا اتى لفظ "الله" بدون اداة تعريف في نص اية يوحنا 1: 1جـ*​* 

* 

* علينا الرجوع الي الاصل اليوناني لنص الاية:*​* 
* *εν αρχη ην ο λογος a και ο λογος ην προς τον θεον b και θεος ην ο λογοςc*​*من الاية السابقة نجد ان :

المقطع (a): ازلية الابن
و 
المقطع (b): نجد ان الابن متمايز عن الاب
و
المقطع (c): نجد ان الابن مساوي للاب في الجوهر او بعبارة اخرى له نفس طبيعة الاب 

*​

*و هذا ما اثبته علماء اللغة و النقد النصي.*

* دعونا نبحث في المخطوطات عن الاية السابقة :*


*  فمثلا البردية 66 بترجع للقرن الثاني الميلادي و هي بذلك اقدم شاهد للاية*​*  

* *

*​*نلاحظ ان نص الاية الاية كما بين ايدينا الان في كل الطبعات اليونانية المتوفرة*


* ثم من القرن الثالث الميلادي لدينا المخطوطة البردية 75 :*​* 
* *


*​*
**ايضا النص الثابت في المخطوطة*​* 
**ثم بمراجعة المخطوطة السينائية من القرن الرابع الميلادي :*​*



 يتضح مما سبق ان النص اصيل و ثابت في المخطوطة

*​*
*​*******************
*​*بداية  نعطي مقدمة نحوية لفهم بعض قواعد اللغة اليونانية التي تساعدنا في فهم  لماذا اتى لفظ "الله" بدون اداة تعريف في نص اية يوحنا 1: 1جـ


علينا الرجوع الي الاصل اليوناني لنص الاية:

*​*εν αρχη ην ο λογοςa και ο λογος ην προς τον θεονb και θεος ην ο λογοςc
*​*

نص الأية لغويا




* *المقطع الاول من الاية :*

*   1-(εν) حرف جر بمعني "في".*

* 2- (αρχη) اسم بمعنى "اصل او بداية او رئيس".*

* 3- (ην) فعل الكينونة في زمن الماضي المستمر مع المفرد الغائب بمعني "كان و مازال الى الان".*


​*و يأخذ فعل الكينونة صور مختلفة باختلاف الزمن و الشخص و العدد :*​* 
* *

*​ *

* *يلاحظ  من الجدول السابق ان فعل الكينونة قد اتى في زمن الماضي المستمر الذي يعني  "كان ومازال الي الان" مع الغائب للمفرد المذكر و يعود على "الكلمة"  اللوغوس.*​*


* *
**4- (ο λογος) اسم مذكر بمعني "كلمة او منطق معقول" جاء منها (LOGIC) بالانجليزية و قد جاءت معرفة باداة تعريف (ο) للفاعل المفرد المذكر.*​* 
**وقد تختلف اداة التعريف حسب العدد و الجنس و حالة الاعراب:*​* 

* *



**يلاحظ  من الجدول السابق ان اداة التعريف تتغير مع تغير حالة اعراب الاسم فنجد ان  "الكلمة" اللوغوس اخذ ااداة تعريف للفاعل المفرد المذكر*

* و قد جاء لفظ "الكلمة" في حالة اعراب الفاعل للمفرد المذكر حيث اخذ النهاية (-ος) مع اداة التعريف للمفرد المذكر (ο λογος ) راجع الجدول (3).*​* 

*​ *
* ​*المقطع الثاني من الاية :*
*
*​ *
* *εν αρχη ην ο λογος a και ο λογος ην προς τον θεον b και θεος ην ο λογος c*​ *
* 
*5- (και) حرف عطف بمعنى "واو او ايضاَ او ثم".*

* 6- (ο λογος) راجع النقطة (4).*

* 7- (ην) راجع النقطة (3)*
​ 
*8- (προς) حرف جر بمعنى "عند او نحو او امام".*
* 
*
*9- (τον θεον) اسم مذكر بمعني "الاله" و الاسم معرف باداة تعريف للمفرد المذكر المفعول به (Accusative) بتصريف الاعراب الثاني. *
​*او "الله" حسب مفردات اللغة العربية المستقاة من العقيدة الاسلامية.*
​


* و تختلف نهايات الاسماء حسب العدد و الجنس و حالة الاعراب و نوع الاعراب :*​* 

* *

*​* 

**يلاحظ  من الجدول السابق ان لفظ "الاله" او الله قد اتي في حالة اعراب المفعول به حيث اخذ النهاية (-ον) *

* و للتمييز بين نهايات المذكر و المؤنث في حالة تشابهها نعود الي اداة التعريف و هي (τον) للمفعول به (τον θεον ) راجع الجدول (2)*​* 

*​ *

* *المقطع الثالث ( محل البحث ) :
*​ *

* *εν αρχη ην ο λογος a και ο λογος ην προς τον θεον b και θεος ην ο λογος c*​*
* *
**10- (και) راجع النقطة (5)*
*  11- (θεος) اتى في صورة خبر اسم و مقدم على فعل الكينونة و بدون اداة تعريف  فيما يعرف (PREDICATE NOMINATIVE)  سيرد شرحه لاحقاَ.*
* 12- (ην ) راجع النقطة (3) *
* 13- (ο λογος) راجع النقطة (4)*​* 


* *تركيب الجملة اليونانية*​ *


* 
*تتكون الجملة اليونانية من:*




* 1-فاعل و فعل فقط اذا كان الفعل لازم*​ *

* *S + V*​ *S= Subject*

*V= Verb*​ *

* *+ بالإيمان إبراهيم لما دعي أطاع أن يخرج إلى المكان الذي كان عتيدا أن يأخذه ميراثا، فخرج وهو لا يعلم إلى أين يأتي.*​ *عبرانيين 11: 8*​ *
* *πιστει καλουμενος αβρααμ (ابراهيم – فاعل) υπηκουσεν (اطاع - فعل) εξελθειν εις τον τοπον ον ημελλεν λαμβανειν εις κληρονομιαν και εξηλθεν μη επισταμενος που ερχεται


**2.           فاعل  و فعل و مفعول به اذا كان الفعل متعدي

* *


*​ *

* *S + V + O*​ *S= Subject (Nominative) دائما الفاعل يأتي في حالة الاعراب *​ *V= Verb*​ *O= Object (Accusative) دائما المفعول به المباشر بأتي في حالة الاعراب*​ *
دائما الفاعل يصرف في حالة الاعراب (Nominative).
بينما المفعول به المباشر يصرف في حالة الاعراب (Accusative).


+  لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية.
* *يوحنا 3: 16*​ *ουτως γαρ ηγαπησεν (احب - فعل) ο θεος (الله - فاعل) τον κοσμον (العالم – مفعول به) ωστε τον υιον τον μονογενη εδωκεν ινα πας ο πιστευων εις αυτον μη αποληται αλλ εχη ζωην αιωνιον*​ *

3.  فاعل (Subject) و فعل (Verb) و خبر اسم (Predicate 
 Nominative) اذا كان الفعل هو فعل الكينونة (Copulative Verb)


أما في حالة اذا كان فعل الجملة هو الفعل (يكون او يصبح او يوجد) فان الامر يختلف قليلا


* *






* *حيث نجد ان الفاعل يصرف في حالة الاعراب (Nominative)

و الخبر الاسم ايضاَ يصرف في حالة الاعراب (Nominative) ايضاَ.*​ *
* *S + V + PN*​*
* *S= Subject (Nominative).


V=Verb


PN= Predicate Nominative (Nominative).*​ *
* *لا يهم ترتيب الكلمات في اللغة اليونانية فكل كلمة يمكن تحديدها من تصريفها الذي يغير نهاية الكلمة حسب حالة الاعراب

و يمكن التمييز بين الاسماء في الجملة من خلال:

1- الجنس (مذكر – مؤنث – محايد).

2- العدد (مفرد – جمع – مثني). لا يوجد مثني في العهد الجديد

3- حالة الاعراب (فاعل – مفعول به – مضاف اليه – قابل – منادي).

4- نوع الاعراب ( الاول – الثاني – الثالث).*​*


*​ *حالة الاعراب في النظام الخماسي*​ *

و تقسم الاسماء حسب حالة الاعراب بنظام التصريف الخماسي الى:

1.فــــــاعـــــــل Nominative 
2.المـفعـول بــه Accusative
3.المضاف الـيه Genitive
4.الـــــقـــابـــــل Dative
5.الـــمــــنـــادى Vocative

سنشرح حالة الاعراب الاولى فقط  لانها مرتبطة بموضع البحث


1- (Nominative) 


و يمكن ان يكون:

فاعل (Subject)
او خبر اسم (Predicate Nominative) 
او بدل (Simple Apposition) ليس مجال البحث
سندرس الفاعل و الخبر الاسم فقط

* *الفاعل (Subject):*​ *

  + فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت حتى كما أقيم المسيح من الأموات بمجد الآب هكذا نسلك نحن أيضا في جدة الحياة.
* *رومية 6: 4*​ *
* *συνεταφημεν ουν αυτω δια του βαπτισματος εις τον θανατον ινα ωσπερ ηγερθη (اقيم - قعل) χριστος (المسيح - فاعل) εκ νεκρων (من الاموات - تكملة) δια της δοξης του πατρος ουτως και ημεις εν καινοτητι ζωης περιπατησωμεν*​ *

**   + لأن الرجل هو رأس المرأة كما أن المسيح أيضا رأس الكنيسة، وهو مخلص الجسد.
*​*افسس 5: 23* *

οτι ο ανηρ εστιν κεφαλη της γυναικος ως και οχριστος 
(المسيح - فاعل) κεφαλη (راس - مضاف) τηςεκκλησιας (الكنيسة – مضاف اليه) και αυτος εστιν σωτηρ του σωματος*​ *

* *خبر اسم (Predicate Nominative)*​ *

الخبر الاسم يماثل الفاعل بالجملة و يرتبط به عن طريق فعل الكينونة 
و يسمى الفعل (Equative Verb ) او (Copulative Verb) سواء كان الفعل ظاهر او متضمن في الجملة 

العلاقة اللفظية بين الفاعل و الخبر الاسم:

و هناك نوعين من العلاقات بين الفاعل و الخبر الاسم و هما:

النوع الاول:
 الخبر الاسم يشرح طبيعة فاعل الجملة و التي ينتمي اليها الفاعل.
فيما يعرف بـ (Subset Proposition)

* *
S subsets PN*​ *

* *S = Subject*​ *PN = Predicate Nominative*​ *

و في هذا النوع يمكن التعرف على الفاعل اذا كان ضمير (Pronoun) او مسبوق باداة تعريف (Articular) او ان يكون الفاعل اسم علم (Proper Noun):



* *آيات للدراسة*​ *


1- ضمير (Pronoun):

+ وصوت من السماوات قائلا: «هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت».
* *متى 3: 17*​ *
* *
και ιδου φωνη εκ των ουρανων λεγουσα ουτος (هذا- فاعل لانه ضمير) εστιν (فعل الكينونة) ο υιος (الابن – خبر اسم) μου ο αγαπητος εν ω ευδοκησα*​ *


* *



* *يلاحظ من الاية السابقة ان (ουτος) جاء فاعل لانه ضمير بالرغم من ان الخبر اسم جاء (Articular) لان الضمير ذو اولوية اكبر*​ *

+ فقال زكريا للملاك: «كيف أعلم هذا لأني أنا شيخ وامرأتي متقدمة في أيامها؟»
* *لوقا 1: 18*​ *
* *και ειπεν ζαχαριας προς τον αγγελον κατα τι γνωσομαι τουτο εγω (انا – فاعل لانه ضمير) γαρ ειμι (قعل الكينونة) πρεσβυτης (شيخ – خبر اسم) και η γυνη μου προβεβηκυια εν ταις ημεραις αυτης*​ *

يلاحظ من الاية السابقة ان (εγω) جاء فاعل لانه ضمير بينما جاء الخبر الاسم (Anarthrous) اي اسم بدون اداة تعريف 


* *2- مسبوق باداة تعريف (Articular):



+ الله روح. والذين يسجدون له فبالروح والحق ينبغي أن يسجدوا».*​ *يوحنا 4: 24*​ *
* *Πνευμα (روح – خبر اسم) ο θεος (الله – فاعل لانه مسبوق باداة تعريف) και τους προσκυνουντας αυτον εν πνευματι και αληθεια δει προσκυνειν*​ *





يلاحظ من الاية السابقة ان (ο θεος) جاء فاعل لانه مسبوق باداة تعريف و الخبر الاسم جاء (Anarthrous) بدون اداة تعريف


+ و«أنت يا رب في البدء أسست الأرض، والسماوات هي عمل يديك.
* *عبرانيين 1: 10*​ *
* *και συ κατ αρχας κυριε την γην εθεμελιωσας και εργα (عمل – خبر اسم) των χειρων σουεισιν (يكون-فعل) οιουρανοι (السموات-فاعل لانه مسبوق باداة تعريف)*​ *





يلاحظ من الاية السابقة ان (οιουρανοι) جاء فاعل لانه مسبوق باداة تعريف

* *3- اسم علم (Proper Noun):
*​ *
+ لأنه كما كان يونان آية لأهل نينوى كذلك يكون ابن الإنسان أيضا لهذا الجيل.
* *لوقا 11: 30*​ *
* *καθως γαρ εγενετο (اصبح - فعل) ιωνας (يونان – فاعل لانه اسم علم) σημειον (آية – خبر اسم) τοις νινευιταις ουτως εσται και ο υιος του ανθρωπου τη γενεα ταυτη*​ *




يلاحظ من الاية السابقة ان (ιωνας) جاء فاعل لانه اسم علم


+ كان إيليا إنسانا تحت الآلام مثلنا، وصلى صلاة أن لا تمطر، فلم تمطر على الأرض ثلاث سنين وستة أشهر.
* *يعقوب 5: 17*​ *
* *Ηλιας (ايليا – فاعل لانه اسم علم) ανθρωπος (انسان – خبر اسم) ην (كان - فعل) ομοιοπαθης ημιν και προσευχη προσηυξατο του μη βρεξαι και ουκ εβρεξεν επι της γης ενιαυτους τρεις και μηνας εξ*​ *




يلاحظ من الاية السابقة ان (Ηλιας) جاء فاعل لانه اسم علم


          النوع الثاني:
هذا التركيب يوضع تماثل الفاعل مع الخبر الاسم لانهما يملكان نفس المرجعية
فيما يعرف بـ (convertible proposition) و يمكن تبادل مواقع اللفظين دون اخلال بالمعني 

* *S = PN*​ *

و في هذا النوع يكون الفاعل و الخبر الاسم كلاهما ايضا على احد الصور التالية:
(ضمير او اسم علم او مسبوق باداة تعريف)
و بمكن التمييز بين الفاعل و الخبر الاسم حسب التالي:

1- صورة الضمير ذات اكبر اولوية  اذا وجد احدهما عليه كان هو الفاعل

+ وللوقت جعل يكرز في المجامع بالمسيح «أن هذا هو ابن الله».
* *اعمال الرسل 9: 20*​ *
* *και ευθεως εν ταις συναγωγαις εκηρυσσεν τον χριστον οτι ουτος εστιν ο υιος του θεου*​ *



يلاحظ من الاية السابقة ان (ουτος) جاء فاعل لانه ضمير

2- صورة الاسم العلم (Proper Nouns) و الاسم المسبوق باداة تعريف (Articular Nouns) لهما اولوية متساوية فيؤخذ بترتيب الكلمات

+ أجابوا: «أبونا هو إبراهيم». قال لهم يسوع: «لو كنتم أولاد إبراهيم لكنتم تعملون أعمال إبراهيم 
* *يوحنا 8: 39*​ *
* *απεκριθησαν και ειπον αυτω ο πατηρ ημων αβρααμ εστιν λεγει αυτοις ο ιησους ει τεκνα του αβρααμ ητε τα εργα του αβρααμ εποιειτε αν*​ *




يلاحظ ان (ο πατηρ) و (αβρααμ) لهما نفس الاولوية فيؤخذ بترتيب الكلمات


* *التمييز بين الفاعل و الخبر الاسم*​ *


اذا وجد في الجملة اسمين (Nominative) و يسبق احدهم اداة تعريف   Aricular Noun)) و الاخر بدون اداة تعريف (Anarthrous Noun).

فان الاسم الذي بدون اداة تعريف (Anarthrous Noun) يكون هو الخبر الاسم (Predicate Nominative) بشرط ان يكون مقدم على فعل الكينونة

بينما الاسم المسبوق باداة تعريف  Articular Noun)) فيكون هو فاعل الجملة (Subject).

اذا كان فاعل الجملة ضمير (Pronoun) فانه يأتي بدون اداة تعريف لكنه معرف بطبيعته



* *آيات للدراسة*​ *


* *1- وهذا هو الخبر الذي سمعناه منه ونخبركم به: إن الله نور وليس فيه ظلمة البتة.
*​*1 يوحنا 1: 5*​ *και αυτη εστιν η αγγελια ην ακηκοαμεν απ αυτου και αναγγελλομεν υμιν οτι ο θεος φως εστιν και σκοτια εν αυτω ουκ εστιν ουδεμια*​ *
يلاحظ ان (ο πατηρ) و (αβρααμ) لهما نفس الاولوية فيؤخذ بترتيب الكلمات


* *التمييز بين الفاعل و الخبر الاسم*​ *


  اذا وجد في الجملة اسمين (Nominative) و يسبق احدهم اداة تعريف   Aricular Noun)) و الاخر بدون اداة تعريف (Anarthrous Noun).

  فان الاسم الذي بدون اداة تعريف (Anarthrous Noun) يكون هو الخبر الاسم (Predicate Nominative) بشرط ان يكون مقدم على فعل الكينونة

  بينما الاسم المسبوق باداة تعريف  Articular Noun)) فيكون هو فاعل الجملة (Subject).

  اذا كان فاعل الجملة ضمير (Pronoun) فانه يأتي بدون اداة تعريف لكنه معرف بطبيعته



* *آيات للدراسة*​ *


**1- وهذا هو الخبر الذي سمعناه منه ونخبركم به: إن الله نور وليس فيه ظلمة البتة.
*​*1 يوحنا 1: 5*​ *και αυτη εστιν η αγγελια ην ακηκοαμεν απ αυτου και αναγγελλομεν υμιν οτι ο θεος φως εστιν και σκοτια εν αυτω ουκ εστιν ουδεμια*​ *





يلاحظ من الاية السابقة ان الله (ο θεος) مسبوق باداة تعريف اذن فهو فاعل الجملة
بينما النور (φως) غير معرف باداة تعريف اذن فهو الخبر الاسم (Predicate Nominative)




* *2- في البدء كان الكلمة،والكلمة كان عند الله، وكان الكلمة الله.
*​*يوحنا 1:1*​ *
* *εν αρχη ην ο λογος και ο λογος ην προς τον θεον και θεος ην ο λογος*​ *






يلاحظ من الاية السابقة ان الكلمة (ο λογος) مسبوق باداة تعريف اذن فهو فاعل الجملة
بينما الله (θεος) غير معرف باداة تعريف اذن فهو الخبر الاسم (Predicate Nominative)




3- وأنت يا رب في البدء أسست الأرض، والسماوات هي عمل يديك.
* *عبرانيين 1: 10*​ *
* *και συ κατ αρχας κυριε την γην εθεμελιωσας και εργα των χειρων σου εισιν οι ουρανοι*​ *





يلاحظ من الاية السابقة ان السموات (οι ουρανοι) مسبوق باداة تعريف اذن فهو فاعل الجملة
بينما الاعمال (εργα) غير معرف باداة تعريف اذن فهو الخبر الاسم (Predicate Nominative)









* *اذا كان الاسمين (الفاعل و الخبر الاسم) مسبوقين بادوات تعريف*​ *

القاعدة نحوية:

  اذا اتفق اسمان في النوع و العدد و ارتبطا بفعل الكينونة و ان كلاهما  مسبوق باداة تعريف او كلاهما بدون فانهما يكونا قابلين للتبادل  (interchangeable).

* *When  two nouns of the same gender and number are joined by an equative verb,  and both are either articular or anarthrous, they are interchangeable*​ *
و على هذا الاساس  فانه في حالة اذا كان الفاعل و الخبر الاسم مسبوقين باداة تعريف او ان  كلاهما معرف في الجملة  فانهما يكونا قابلين للتبادل (interchangeable)

اي ان:
* *الفاعل = الخبر الاسم*​ *الخبر الاسم = الفاعل*​ *

* *آيات للدراسة*​ *


* *1- فأجاب سمعان بطرس: «أنت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي».
*​*متى 16: 16*​ *
* *αποκριθεις δε σιμων πετρος ειπεν συ (انت) ει (تكون) ο χριστος (المسيح) ο υιος του θεου του ζωντος*​ *




او ان تكون هكذا:






* *انت = المسيح*​ *المسيح = انت*​ *
يلاحظ من القاعدة السابقة ان الاسمين كلاهما معرف :
(1) الفاعل ضمير المخاطب "انت" معرف  لا يأخذ اداة تعريف
(2) الخبر الاسم "المسيح" معرف باداة تعريف للمفرد المذكر

في هذة الحالة يجوز تبادل الفاعل و الخبر الاسم دون ان يختل المعني او النحو


* *2- كل من يفعل الخطية يفعل التعدي أيضا. والخطية هي التعدي.
*​*1 يوحنا 3: 4*​ *πας ο ποιων την αμαρτιαν και την ανομιαν ποιει και (و) η αμαρτια (الخطية) εστιν (تكون) η ανομια (التعدي)*​ *






او ان تكون هكذا:


* *



*​ *
* *الخطية = التعدي*​ *التعدي = الخطية*​ *
يلاحظ من القاعدة السابقة ان الاسمين كلاهما معرف في هذة الحالة يجوز تبادل الفاعل و الخبر الاسم دون ان يختل المعني او النحو.




**
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: وكان الكلمة الله أم وكان الكلمة إله ؟!*

*الاسماء المعرفة التي تأتي بدون اداة تعريف*​ *


- في اللغة  اليونانية توجد  ادوات تعريف للاسماء اما الاسماء النكرة فلا توجد اداوت  للتنكير في اللغة  اليونانية على عكس اللغة الانجليزية مثلا فهناك ادوات  للتنكير (a Or an)  قبل الاسم المفرد النكرة 

* *- الاسم المعرف (Definite Noun) في اللغة اليونانية لابد ان يسبقه اداة تعريف  
*​ *راجع الجدول (2)

* *- اما اذا كان الاسم بدون اداة تعريف (Anarthrous Noun) فهذا لا يعني انه اسم نكرة (Indefinite Noun) فقط !!
*​ *
فحسب قواعد النحو  اليوناني اذا  وجد الاسم بدون اداة تعريف (Anarthrous Noun) فانه يعتبر  احد فئات الاسماء  الثلاث التالية اما ان بكون:



* *1- اسم نكرة بدون اداة تعريف (Indefinite Annarthrous Noun)*​ *

هذا النوع من الاسماء لا يحدد شخصية او هوية الاسم و كأنه واحد من مجموعة معينة من الاسماء من نفس النوع 

* *فجاءت امرأة من السامرة لتستقي ماء فقال لها يسوع: «أعطيني لأشرب» -
*​*يوحنا 4: 7*​ *Ερχεται(جاءت) γυνη(امراءة) εκ(من) της σαμαρειας(السامرة) αντλησαι υδωρ λεγει αυτη ο ιησους δος μοι πιειν*​ *
يلاحظ   من الاية السابقة ان الاسم "امراءة" قد جاء بدون تحديد شخصية هذة المراءة   او هويتها فاصبحت امراءة من مجموع النساء لذلك فقد جاء الاسم نكرة و بدون   اداة تعريف 
(Indefinite Annarthrous Noun)



* *2- اسم نوعي بدون اداة تعريف (Qualitative Anarthrous Noun)*​ *

* *هذا النوع من الاسماء التي تأتي بدون اداة تعريف:
*​ *
* *- يؤكد نوعية و طبيعة الاسم و يستخدم لوصف طبيعة فاعل الجملة
*​ *
- لا يمكن قراءة الاسم النوعي على انه نكرة

* *+ ومن لا يحب لم يعرف الله، لأن الله محبة.
*​*1 يوحنا 4: 8*​ *
* *ο μη αγαπων ουκ εγνω τον θεον οτι  ο θεος (الله) αγαπη 
(المحبة) εστιν (يكون)*​ *

يلاحظ من الاية السابقة ان الاسم "المحبة" قد جاء لتحديد طبيعة الله في   الاية فاصبح الله يمتلك طبيعة المحبة لذلك فقد جاء الاسم نوعي و بدون اداة   تعريف (Qualitative Anarthrous Noun)


سيأتي شرح هذة النقطة بالتفصيل لاحقاَ




* *3- اسم معرف بدون اداة تعريف (Definite Anarthrous Noun)*​ *


هذا النوع من الاسماء يمكن قراءته كأسم معرف بالرغم من انه بدون اداة تعريف و هو يؤكد على هوية و شخصية الاسم و يحمل صفة الفردية

و هناك مجموعة كبيرة من الاسماء المعرفة و التي لا تأخذ اداة تعريف منها:

* *
- اسماء الاعلام (Proper Nouns) هي مثلا اسماء الاشخاص  هي تأتي معرفة و بدون اداة تعريف


- المفعول به بعد حرف الجر (Object Of a Preposition) المفعول به من هذا النوع يأتي معرف حتى و لو بدون اداة تعريف


- الاعداد (Numbers) ايضاَ الاعداد تأتي معرفة حتى و لو بدون اداة تعريف


- مفعول به التكملة (Object Complement) هذا النوع من الاسماء يأتي معرف و لو بدون اداة تعريف


- الاسماء  الفردية (Monadic  Nouns) و هي الاسماء الفريدة من نوعها كالشمس و القمر  مثلا و الارض هي  اسماء تأتي معرفة حتى و لو بدون اداة تعريف

- حالة المضاف  اليه حسب قانون  ابولونيوس (Apollonius Canon) و فيها نجد ان المضاف يتبع  المضاف اليه في  التعريف حتى اذا كان بدون اداة تعريف


- الاسماء المجردة (Abstract Nouns) مثل المحبة و الفرح و السلام هي اسماء مجردة تأتي معرفة حتى و لو بدون اداة تعريف


* *- الاسماء العامة (Generic Nouns) مثل المراة و الرجل و الكاتب و القاضي هي اسماء معرفة حتى لو اتت بدون اداة تعريف
*​ *

* *-  الخبر  الاسم قبل (Predicate Nominative) فعل الكينونة حسب قاعدة كولويل   (Colwell's Rule) هذا النوع من الاسماء التي تأتي معرفة و بدون اداة تعريف   بشرط ان يسبق فعل الكينونة في الجملة حسب قاعدة كولويل.
*​ *

* *قاعدة كولويل (Colwell's Rule 1933) *​ *

القاعدة نحوية للعالم (Ernest Cadman Colwell):

في الجملة التي  يدخل فيها فعل  الكينونة فان الخبر الاسم المعرف يأتي باداة تعريف اذا جاء  بعد الفعل و  يأتي بدون اداة تعريف اذا جاء قبل الفعل


* *Copulative  Verb + Article + Defifnite Predicate Nominative*​ *
Or

*​ *Anarthrous Predicate Nominative + Copulative Verb*​ *

* *CV = Copulative  Verb to be 
*​ *A = Article 
*​ *PN = Predicate Nominative 
*​ *
* *-الخبر الاسم عموماَ يأتي مسبوقاَ باداة تعريف
-يحدث الاستثناء في حالة تغير ترتيب كلمات الجملة
*​ *

1.الخبر الاسم المعرف الذي يأتي بعد الفعل يأخذ اداة تعريف

* *Copulative  Verb + Article + Defifnite Predicate Nominative*​ *
* *+ فقال نثنائيل: «يا معلم أنت ابن الله! أنت ملك إسرائيل!»
*​*يوحنا 1: 49*​ *
 απεκριθη ναθαναηλ και λεγει αυτω ραββι συ ει ο υιος του θεου συ ει ο βασιλευς του ισραηλ*​ *

* *

*​ 
​* 
**يلاحظ من الاية السابقة ان الخبر الاسم (ο υιος) قد جاء مسبوق باداة تعريف بعد فعل الربط (فعل الكينونة)*​ *


* *
**1.الخبر الاسم الذي يأتي قبل الفعل لا يأخذ اداة تعريف*​


​*+ فقال نثنائيل: «يا معلم أنت ابن الله! أنت ملك إسرائيل!»*​*يوحنا 1: 49* *απεκριθη αυτω ναθαναηλ ραββι συ ει ο υιος του θεου συ βασιλευς ει του ισραηλ*​ *(WH version).*​ *

**

*​* 

**يلاحظ من الاية السابقة ان الخبر الاسم (βασιλευς) قد جاء بدون باداة تعريف قبل فعل الربط (فعل الكينونة) *

​ *
1.اسماء الاعلام لا تأخذ اداة تعريف اذا جاءت قبل او بعد الفعل* 



​*+ وإن أردتم أن تقبلوا فهذا هو إيليا المزمع أن يأتي.*​*متى 11: 24*
*
* *και ει θελετε δεξασθαι αυτος εστιν ηλιας ο μελλων ερχεσθαι*​ *
**

*​* 
**يلاحظ من الاية السابقة ان ايليا (ηλιας) قد جاء بعد قعل الكينونة و لكن بدون اداة تعريف لانه اسم علم لا يقبل ادوات تعريف*





*ما انتهي اليه كولويل:*​* 
*​ *انه يمكن اعتبار لفظ "الله" معرف بدون اداة تعريف و لا يمكن ان يكون نكرة*​ *وعلى هذالا يمكن قبول ترجمة الاية كما ورد في طبعة شهود يهوة*​ *



**ما يؤخذ على قاعدة كولويل*​* 

* *1-قاعدة كولويل ناقشت فقط ترتيب الكلمات في الجملة اليونانية 

2-لقد طبق كولويل قاعدته على الاسماء المعرفة سلفاَ

3-القاعدة تفترض التعريف و لا تثبته

4-لا يمكن تطبيق عكس القاعدة لان ليس كل الاسماء التي تسبق فعل الربط بالضرورة ان تكون معرفة
*​ *


**+++++++++++++*​* 

* 
*رسالة بول ديكسون ( Paul S. Dixon 1975)*


* ذكر بول ديكسون  في رسالته ردا  على قاعدة كولويل و المنشورة عام 1975 ان استخدام الخبر  الاسم بدون اداة  تعريف (Anarthrous Predicate Nominative) يعتبر ذو اهمية  في انجيل يوحنا و  قد حصل على النتائج التالية من خلال انجيل يوحنا:*​* 



* *

*​* 
*​*

**بين كل 74 خبر اسم بدون اداة تعريف يوجد 65 منهم اسم نوعي (Qualitative) بنسبة 88% من مجموع الاسماء و ذلك في انجيل يوحنا.*​ *

**

*​* 
**اذا سبق الخبر الاسم بدون اداة تعريف (anarthrous predicate nominative) الفعل فانه يكون نوعي (Qualitative) بنسبة 94%*​* 
**اما اذا اتي الخبر الاسم بدون اداة تعريف (anarthrous predicate nominative) بعد الفعل فانه يكون نوعي بنسبة 68%*

* ان  بحث  بول ديكسون يوضح بجلاء ان الاحتمال الاحصائي للفظ "الله" ان يكون  نوعي اكثر  منه معرف يقارب 94% و هي نسبة عالية ولن يكون نكرة على الاطلاق  !!!. *​* 


* *مقالة فيليب هارنر Philip B. Harner 1993*​ *

* 
*اصدر فيليب هارنر مقالة تشير الي قاعدة كولويل و ذكر فيها:
* 

* ان العالم كولويل  كان يهتم  بالدرجة الاولى بان الاسماء (Predicate Nominative) و التي بدون  اداوت  تعريف اما ان تكون معرفة او نكرة بدون ان يناقش الاهمية نوعية لهذة  الاسماء*

* اخرج العالم  فيليب هارنر دليل  على ان الاسماء (Predicate Nominative) و التي تسبق  الفعل هي في معظمها  اسماء نوعية (Qualitative Nouns) و ليست معرفة كما  يقول كولويل او نكرة كما  يقول شهود يهوة*

​*نتائج فيليب هارنر تظهر الاتي:
* 
*

**

*​* 
* *


**80% من الاسماء (Predicate Nominative) التي تسبق الفعل هي اسماء نوعية (Qualitative Nouns).*



* 20% من الاسماء (Predicate Nominative) التي تسبق الفعل هى اسماء معرفة (Definite Nouns).*



* لا توجد اسماء (Predicate Nominative) التي تسبق الفعل نكرة (Indefinite Nouns).*



* بمعني آخر انه يستحيل قبول ترجمة شهود يهوة على الاطلاق حسب نتيجة العالم فيليب هانر*
​* 



*​ *تحقيق دانيال والاس (Daniel B. Wallace 1996)*​ *


تعليقا على ابحاث ديكسون و هارنر قال العالم دانيال والاس:







**ان دراسات بول ديكسون و خاصة فيليب هارنر تبين الخبر الاسم السابق للفعل و بدون اداة تعريف (anarthrous pre-verbal PN) يكون اقرب الي التعريف (definiteness) عنه اذا جاء بعد الفعل *



* و عليه فان الخبر الاسم الخبر الذي يأتي بعد الفعل بدون اداة تعريف (anarthrous  post-copulative predicate nominative) فانه اما ان يكون نوعي (Qualitative) او نكرة (Indefinite)*​* 


* *




* 
*ثم يلخص دانيال والاس القاعدة كالاتي:*



* الخبر الاسم  الذي يأتي بدون اداة تعريف  قبل الفعل  (anarthrous pre-verbal PN) يكون في المعتاد نوعي (Qualitative) و في بعض الاحيان معرف (Definite) نادرا الي اقصي حد ان يأتي (Indefinite).* 




*لم يرد في اي من الدراستين للعالم ديكسون و هارنر اي خبر اسم نكرة (Indefinite PN).*​ *و بالتالي فان ترجمة شهود يهوة مرفوضة بالتبعية*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: وكان الكلمة الله أم وكان الكلمة إله ؟!*

*  لتحميل الرد كامل بصيغة PDF أضغط هنا
*​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (20 نوفمبر 2010)

رائع استاذي ماي نيم ربنا يبارك حياتك وشكرا ليك يا مولكا


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

وكان الكلمة الله هل الكلمة الله أم إله؟  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير

الرد على شبهة : وكان الكلمة الله -او- وكان الكلمة اله (يوحنا 1: 1) للأستاذ new_man

كان الكلمة الله ام اله؟للدكتور هولى بايبل والاستاذ فادى اليسكاندر​


----------

